# Stripping



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Last week we stripped some approx. 20 year old wallpaper that gave every indication (prior to stripping) of being paper. We used DIF out of a pump sprayer and it took 3 applications to begin to penetrate the surface. The solution ran right down it, and it acted like vinyl with some kind of paper backing. 

Is DIF the recommended product? For future reference, if we know its vinyl, is there a better approach?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Quite the messy job...protection is key


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

vinly needs o be scored with 50 grit sandpaper or a paper tiger because water does not penetrate the vinly..i run into this problem alot


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We don't do much of this. We really only did it because it was a good, long-time customer for whom we were repainting most of the house.

When we stripped this stuff, the pieces that came off tore like paper. We are still not entirely certain what it was. I would have thought vinyl would stretch rather than tear. Do you guys ever see paper that has some sort of water resistant coating on it?


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

I never use DIF! HOT HOT HOT H2O ... and there ya go.

booger.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

I bought a wagner steamer that performs outstanding. It was $49 at el cheapo.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> I never use DIF! HOT HOT HOT H2O ... and there ya go.
> 
> booger.


This is my method also, never thought DIF did any better then hot water.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> I bought a wagner steamer that performs outstanding. It was $49 at el cheapo.


I have a bunch of those steamers, work wonders when called for.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

V, stripping is very tuff to deal with. One wall may strip very easy while another wall in the same room may take 2 weeks to strip. When I do a stripping job, I take every tool there is to have for stripping. I will try method after method until I find the proper method for that area and do the same throughout.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

All of you guys really should try , http://www.safeandsimple.com/, it would make yous jobs much easier. If you e-mail Mike the owner,I am sure he would send you a sample to try,for free.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yep, you should definitely give the Safe & Simple a try. I use it exclusively. 
And :no: to the hot water. Use room temp or cold water. Why? Hot will evaporate way too quick, and dry out before it does the work. The only time hot works better is in a very small room, like a powder room or small hall bath. Use hot, keep the door closed, and the steam effect will give you a slight edge. On any other area, hot will make your job tougher. Some think the hot will cut the paste faster, but :no:. The vinyl tore and didn't stretch because it was 20 years old; dried out and brittle.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I have try all kinds of stuff over the years and I think hot water has worked the best for me.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Yep, you should definitely give the Safe & Simple a try. I use it exclusively.
> And :no: to the hot water. Use room temp or cold water. Why? Hot will evaporate way too quick, and dry out before it does the work. The only time hot works better is in a very small room, like a powder room or small hall bath. Use hot, keep the door closed, and the steam effect will give you a slight edge. On any other area, hot will make your job tougher. Some think the hot will cut the paste faster, but :no:. The vinyl tore and didn't stretch because it was 20 years old; dried out and brittle.


 
Thanks Pro...I was hoping to hear from you on this


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

If your water is in a pump sprayer you can keep the area wet before it drys on the surface. The trick no matter what kind of water you use is to keep the area wet


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

It appears that using hot water while stripping paper vs not using hot water is like asking what price to charge for painting a house. My experience with removing wall paper is that you have to find out what method works for certain areas cause they are all different. I've tried steamers, hot water, cold water, warm water, diff, tiger claw, water and vinegar, straight vinegar and everything else under the sun. Process of elimination is the key to finding what works best.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> If your water is in a pump sprayer you can keep the area wet before it drys on the surface. The trick no matter what kind of water you use is to keep the area wet


:yes:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

By 6:30 on friday night, my guys could have been convinced that gasoline and matches were the right answer.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

Never let the surface dry up ... keep wetting it ... and the hotter the better ... you need to reactivate the glue!


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

A pump sprayer, heat gun, thinner, and liability ins works too.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Boog, whats going on today, man, you are all over the place tonight......whats up cuz?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

timhag said:


> Boog, whats going on today, man, you are all over the place tonight......whats up cuz?


..........needs a new shirt ....BAD!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> ..........needs a new shirt ....BAD!


NEPS

Did you know that Boog actually is the guy in the picture with Joewho? They say a picture is worth 1000 words, well Boog has given us both...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> NEPS
> 
> Did you know that Boog actually is the guy in the picture with Joewho? They say a picture is worth 1000 words, well Boog has given us both...


Whats boog's real name Chris, Pat.....one of those names that can go both ways?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Poor little dude thought Nathan would send him the t-shirt if he set a new 24 hour record for posts. Good thing Nathan goes through and weeds out the nonsense posts. Wasted day for the boog. I don't think there was one post that contributed to a thread in a serious way. Kind of reminds me of Ch!p$ter...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Poor little dude thought Nathan would send him the t-shirt if he set a new 24 hour record for posts. Good thing Nathan goes through and weeds out the nonsense posts. Wasted day for the boog. I don't think there was one post that contributed to a thread in a serious way. Kind of reminds me of Ch!p$ter...


You may be on to something there V, could boog really be Ch*pster?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> You may be on to something there V, could boog really be Ch*pster?


I doubt it. When Chip got banned, he went off and started his own highly successful forum, so I'm sure he is way too busy to come back here and do what the boog does. Now, if we could get the boog to start Paintboogtalk.com. that would be awesome. We could all go there when we need a fix, and keep this place from getting further contaminated.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

id shy away from using the tiger, it usually damages the wall behind the paper for me. dif, sandpaper, and steamer is what I use. would like to try the S & S stuff sometime though.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey V, here a stripping job smackass and I started today. We got all the paper off in 8 hours. Still have to get the adhesive off the wall and there is gonna be lots of skimming. I'll post more pic as we go along.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> NEPS
> 
> Did you know that Boog actually is the guy in the picture with Joewho? They say a picture is worth 1000 words, well Boog has given us both...


I'm starting to think That Vermont guy has a fixation ... ?


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree with the premise of keeping the subject wet. Also a scoring tool should be used to penetrate the subject, and either hot or warm water with a reliable surfactant to assist with relief of stubborn adhesion to the substrate.

Hey Chris thanks for the link, I am interested.

Happy painting, Paul.


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Timhag, going time and materials? Looks like it is peeling off well, and off old plaster walls? Did you run into a lot of cracks and such under the paper?
Have fun. Paul


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I stand corrected. Hot water WILL help remove the ADHESIVE as it helps change the molecular structure of the adhesive itself. 

So, my new process would be room temp/cold water to strip the facing if needed, hot water to remove backing and adhesive.

And that's my final answer.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

It takes a real man to admit that he was somewhat wrong.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I stand corrected. Hot water WILL help remove the ADHESIVE as it helps change the molecular structure of the adhesive itself.
> 
> So, my new process would be room temp/cold water to strip the facing if needed, hot water to remove backing and adhesive.
> 
> And that's my final answer.


Hmmm ... Cold water just doesn't seem to work as well as hot. At least in my experience.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Timhag

You guys got er done. Looks like it came off nicely almost in sheets, unlike our mess last week. Was that unprimed drywall under it? (at the top of the stairs?)


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Timhag
> 
> You guys got er done. Looks like it came off nicely almost in sheets, unlike our mess last week. Was that unprimed drywall under it? (at the top of the stairs?)


This was some think stuff, so pretty much came off in full sheets. Hard parts were the corners where I swear they used liquid nail. Ripped the wall down with the paper. The 2 halls, 2 stairs, and 1 room are unprimed drywall, the other 4 rooms are cracking out the ass plaster. A whole whole lot of skimming & patching.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I would think with paper like that (coming off in big sheets) its vinyl with no backing. Looks like the adhesive was left on the wall.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I would think with paper like that (coming off in big sheets) its vinyl with no backing. Looks like the adhesive was left on the wall.


:yes:


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I would think with paper like that (coming off in big sheets) its vinyl with no backing. Looks like the adhesive was left on the wall.


:yes:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn boog, you still tossing out those posts.......huh?


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm here. You and Neps have more posts than the rest of us combines ... jeeze!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> I'm here. You and Neps have more posts than the rest of us combines ... jeeze!


I think NEPS and I contribute to the forum, would be different if you did the same.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

From what I've read ... you guys Are the utmost authorities on paint ... yup. :notworthy:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Boog, all you have to do is contribute with tossing in bullsh*t every once in while. With that being said, I think it's past your bed time, grab a glass of warm milk and have someone read you a bed time story.


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Just wondering, time and materials or bid? 
Happy stripping, Paul.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey paul, that is time and material, wish I would have gave that job a bid. Would have knocked him out with it.....lol


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

1800 posts in 240 days ... and all "CONTENT". Hmmm???


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

you have 192 in two days, you are on track to going over 23 grand in the same amount of time.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm averaging a little over 1/2 of a post per day ... you are close to 10


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> I'm averaging a little over 1/2 of a post per day ... you are close to 10


....


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

1887 posts since Oct 1, 2007 ... and counting.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> 1887 posts since Oct 1, 2007 ... and counting.


Keep up your sh*t and you'll get me over 2000 in no time.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

and me over 250 ... lol


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

Steelers suck!


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

*Go Bears!*


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

Are You Talking About Da Bears?


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

Da Bears ... and Da Ring Diss year!


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

*Go Bears!*


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

During Football season ... it is customary to end each conversation with "Go Bears". 

Example ... "OK ... Bye Hunny ... I Love You Too! Go Bears!" (reply) "Go Bears! ... click


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> I'm starting to think That Vermont guy has a fixation ... ?


Yeah he does.
Be carful though, Nathan already warned me about argueing with him.

I notice that he seems a little jealous of your posts. Looks like the younger, less experienced guys are piping up when you post. 


If you want to see what V is about, read this thread. 

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=1020


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

A little tighly wound ... 

I prefer to have fun with work ... yet still be serious about it.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Joewho said:


> Yeah he does.
> Be carful though, Nathan already warned me about argueing with him.
> 
> I notice that he seems a little jealous of your posts. Looks like the younger, less experienced guys are piping up when you post.
> ...


....


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

WOW! I'm impressed by the integrity of this site. It just gets better and better every day!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> WOW! I'm impressed by the integrity of this site. It just gets better and better every day!


Would be much better without people like you.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

Probably.:yes:


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

timhag said:


> You may be on to something there V, could boog really be Ch*pster?


I was sitting here reading this tread and other...the same thought...
IS This ******** back.....:blink:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Housepainter said:


> I was sitting here reading this tread and other...the same thought...
> IS This ******** back.....:blink:


Either way, he/she is a smackass.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Joewho said:


> Yeah he does.
> Be carful though, Nathan already warned me about argueing with him.
> 
> I notice that he seems a little jealous of your posts. Looks like the younger, less experienced guys are piping up when you post.
> ...


 
Joe

Not sure what you're going for here. I havent been called young or inexperienced in recent memory.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm thinking it's time to LOCK-UP this thread ... or have a tag team cage match.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Joe, I think you know what V is about in that thread, you said so yourself

Joewho vbmenu_register("postmenu_10790", true); 
Senior Member

Join Date: Apr 2007
Posts: 447 










As well, I need to back off the attitude I have.

Didn't know you had 20 yrs. exp., and I'm glad you said so. The peer review comment made me think you wanted to either show off your business, or steal ideas from others. Bottom line, I've been in other business' as well, and know what "really" goes on behind the scenes. Thought you were either naive or looking for a chest beating contest. Sorry.

PS. Good confrontation avoidance in your comments.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh yeah, its coming back to me now...that was a blast from the past. Thanks for digging it out Joe.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

"can't We Just All Get Along?"


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> Hey Joe, I think you know what V is about in that thread, you said so yourself
> 
> Joewho vbmenu_register("postmenu_10790", true);
> Senior Member
> ...


 ............


----------

